# Main ABS Drain Pipe Leakage



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Trim the wood out around the pipe


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Find your cleanout and use an inflatable plug to stop all drainage. Close all your drains up tight and perform either a water mast test or a peppermint test on the whole DWV system. Either method should help you locate the exact point of the leak.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking at the picture you posted, there are screws or nails coming through the vertical metal piece just below the ABS pipe. I bet there are one or more screws or nails puncturing the ABS pipe.

My guess anyway,
HRG


----------



## Unclev (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies. I have googled the peppermint test and now understand what to do there but I didn't get info on a "water mast test". JeepNick, any help on how to perform this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I would try to locate the leak without the water test. The stack test involves capping all fixture outlets and plugging main drain then filling system with water.
Remove more material around the pipe and use an inspection mirror. Start running water at the lowest fixture on that stack and work your way up. I suspect that the backside of that 45 didn't get glued well due to it's location against the wall. It has now failed.


----------



## Unclev (Mar 2, 2012)

I personally think the leak is at that joint as well. What I don't understand is how it is physically possible if the pipe on the top is actually fitted into the elbow and it is running vertically. I can see if this pipe was running horizontally. Please help me understand how this leak at that joint could possibly exist. Once again thank you for everyone's input.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm only guessing, but 3" is typical for toilets and the lav wet vents into the 3" line above the toilet branch. So I'm wondering if you have a tee in the joist area. If so, the bottom of the tee maybe leaking and running down to the hub of the 45.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

No matter how you test it I think you need to open area around pipe to see it


----------

